# Help with seasonal



## scotty2222 (Nov 24, 2001)

I put a bid in for this Sub an they want a price for seasonal. I priced them for $70.00 per push it should take me about 1/2 hour, there is only 28 homes in the sub so what should I charge them seasonal?????????


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

You can plow 28 homes in 1/2 hr? About how long will it take you to plow each drive? And rember you have to go back and get the berm left from the city plow too or do you plow the street too?


----------



## scotty2222 (Nov 24, 2001)

Sorry this is just for the streets . Not plowing driveways,just the subdivision. curb to curb streets!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

About how many plowable snow events do you have in a year on average?
In one of the other topics in this thread I think there is a link to a weather site that can tell you this. 
And what about sand or salt on the road?


----------



## scotty2222 (Nov 24, 2001)

There is about 15 plowable events per year +/- some snow. Salt is very little, just by entrance which I can deal with, this will be a price on top of the seasonal price.


----------



## scotty2222 (Nov 24, 2001)

Any more help would be great. I need to get this back in a couple of days


----------



## little pat (Feb 14, 2004)

You said 15 plowable events but whats the trigger depth, will you need to plow every couple of inches or at the end of the storm. Takes alot more time to plow 16 inches than 2 so you will have to take that into account.


----------



## scotty2222 (Nov 24, 2001)

The trigger is 2" and I'm just trying to get a figure for this amount. I know that there will be different depths. I just want to protect myself through the winter. If bid them out for 70.00 per push(in the first proposal and there is different prices for different depths)times that by 15 pushes that would be $1050.00 so what happens if couple of 6" storms and an 8" storm. So should I just put the amount at 1350.00 just to be safe?????????


----------



## little pat (Feb 14, 2004)

That might be ok, I don't know what your average yearly snowfall is or how frequently you get over 4" of snow. If you think you're safe bidding $1350 then go for it. If you beleive that 10 out of the 15 events will have more than 4"-6" inches then ajust your bid accordingly. Never sell yourself short, it's better to overbid a job and not get it than underbid and take a loss, or worse yet, not be able to perform the service.


----------



## chris k (Nov 5, 2002)

15 plowable events but how much snow in the season? I would figure out many 1-3" charges, 4-7" charges, etc., on average you have. Figure out what you would charge for these and go from there.


----------



## scotty2222 (Nov 24, 2001)

I bid it high with about 15 plow able event per season. I bid it around 1400.00 will see what happens


----------

